# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Peixes palhaço

## Ricardo Rodrigues

Este artigo foi escrito por mim já há uns tempos, o mesmo foi publicado na revista Aquamania nº2 e Cães & Mascotes nº46.

Peixes palhaço

Quem não conhece os divertidos peixes palhaço? Desde os documentários televisivos até ao aquário de água salgada, o peixe palhaço é muito popular. Qual a razão da sua popularidade?

Na natureza, os peixes palhaço podem ser encontrados a baixa profundidade em águas tropicais dos oceanos Índico e Pacífico. Existem 28 espécies de peixes palhaços, 27 pertencem ao género Amphiprion e a restante ao género Premna. Ambos os géneros pertencem à família Pomacentridae, à qual pertencem também as conhecidas donzelas. Das 28 espécies de peixes palhaço nem todas aparecem no mercado de peixes ornamentais, as mais frequentes são: Amphiprion ocellaris, A. percula, A. clarkii, A. frenatus, A. perideraion e Premna biaculeatus. É frequente confundir entre si as duas primeiras espécies. A. ocellaris é a mais comum e vulgarmente encontrada nos aquários das lojas de animais, A. percula é menos frequente e normalmente possui um preço mais elevado que a anterior. Para diferenciar as duas espécies o ideal é observá-las juntas: geralmente A. percula possui, junto das listas brancas, bandas pretas mais largas que as de A. ocellaris.

No seu habitat natural os peixes palhaço vivem numa estreita relação de simbiose com as anémonas. As anémonas, assim como os corais e as alforrecas, pertencem ao filo dos Cnidários. Estes organismos possuem um tipo de células em comum, os cnidócitos, que contém no seu interior o nematocisto, um arpão de reduzidíssimas dimensões associado a uma cápsula que contém substâncias tóxicas. Em caso de defesa ou para capturar presas, este arpão é disparado injectando o veneno da cápsula. Esta estrutura é responsável pelas queimaduras provocadas por algumas alforrecas, coral fogo, etc. Assim, parece não fazer sentido os peixes palhaço procurarem refúgio nas anémonas, no entanto, ao contrário de outras espécies, estes são imunes aos seus tentáculos venenosos, dependendo desta relação a sua sobrevivência na natureza. Tratando-se de uma relação de simbiose, quais são as vantagens para a anémona? Algumas espécies de peixes do género Chaetodon (Peixes Borboleta) alimentam-se dos tentáculos das anémonas mas os peixes palhaço defendem as suas anémonas afastando estes peixes. Para além de protecção os peixes palhaço também alimentam as suas anémonas.

Nem todas as anémonas servem de refúgio para os peixes palhaço. Das cerca de 1000 espécies existentes apenas 10 são utilizadas por estes. Cada espécie de peixe palhaço utiliza como refúgio apenas algumas dessas 10 espécies. Em aquários de recife sem anémonas por vezes os peixes palhaço adoptam certos corais como se fossem a sua anémona.

Os peixes palhaço são considerados espécies resistentes em aquário, ao contrário das suas anémonas que geralmente morrem devido a não serem satisfeitas as condições necessárias à sua sobrevivência  alimento vivo, luz adequada e excelente qualidade de água. Com a evolução do conhecimento sobre a manutenção de corais em aquários de recife, quem sabe num futuro próximo as anémonas possam vir a ser mantidas e reproduzidas com sucesso. Longe dos predadores existentes no seu habitat natural, em aquário, os peixes palhaço passam bem sem a presença das anémonas, vivendo felizes e contentes podendo até reproduzir-se.

Outra característica curiosa dos peixes palhaço é estes poderem mudar de sexo ao longo da sua vida. Inicialmente todos os indivíduos pertencem ao sexo masculino mas com o tempo o macho mais forte transforma-se em fêmea. Esta característica tem o nome de hermafroditismo protândrico. Nalgumas espécies, a fêmea atinge maiores dimensões que os machos  por exemplo em A. ocellaris e A. frenatus. 

Em aquário, os peixes palhaço podem conviver com a maior parte das espécies de peixes que existem no mercado, sendo de evitar aquelas que os podem confundir com uma refeição apetitosa, como por exemplo o peixe-dragão (Pterois sp.) e as moreias (Echidna sp., Gymnothorax sp. e Rhinomuraena sp.). A melhor companhia para um peixe palhaço é outro peixe palhaço da mesma espécie. Ao colocar no aquário dois indivíduos jovens de tamanho semelhante com o tempo formar-se-á um casal. Após estabelecido o casal é interessante observar o seu quotidiano no aquário: ambos escolhem um cantinho que será a sua casa, um local do aquário no qual permanecerão a maior parte do tempo, este local será protegido dos invasores a todo o custo; durante os períodos de alimentação a fêmea é a primeira a aparecer e a comer, enquanto o macho mais tímido come os restos. A maior parte dos casais, após algum tempo no aquário acabam por se reproduzir. O macho começa por limpar um determinado local do seu refúgio e em seguida a fêmea deposita aí os seus ovos que serão posteriormente fertilizados pelo macho. Neste caso é o macho que fica em casa a tomar conta dos ovos, nadando incansavelmente em seu redor de forma a arejá-los. Este arejamento impede que os ovos sejam atacados por fungos. Na natureza os ovos eclodem ao anoitecer e os alevins  nome dado às pequeníssimas larvas que saem dos ovos  nadam para a superfície atraídos pela luz da lua, ficando ao sabor das correntes e alimentando-se de plâncton  organismos microscópicos que vivem em suspensão nas águas oceânicas.

Actualmente a reprodução das diferentes espécies de peixes palhaço em aquário é assunto de publicações científicas. Por todo o mundo, aquariófilos marinhos, biólogos e outros cientistas têm pesquisado formas de optimizar a reprodução destes peixes tentando aumentar a sobrevivência larvar, ou seja fazer com que em cada postura a maior parte dos alevins que nascem cheguem a peixes adultos. Este objectivo já foi atingido com algumas espécies  A. ocellaris, A. percula, A. clarkii, A. frenatus entre outras.

Em Portugal, no Aquário Vasco da Gama foram reproduzidos com sucesso peixes palhaço: o primeiro casal composto por macho e fêmea de espécies distintas (A. clarkii e A. frenatus), outros dois casais de A. ocellaris e um casal de A. nigripes. Aquariófilos portugueses também já reproduziram nos seus aquários A. ocellaris e A. polymnus.

Os peixes palhaço reproduzidos em aquário são mais resistentes que os apanhados na natureza. São várias as razões para o aquariófilo marinho preferir os peixes palhaços de cativeiro: estão mais familiarizados com a presença humana, adoptam um comportamento menos agressivo ou assustado quando nos aproximamos do aquário; encontram-se facilmente peixes juvenis com 6 a 12 meses; a aclimatação ao aquário é mais rápida; a sua reprodução é mais fácil; os juvenis são mais tolerantes em relação à qualidade da água e alimentação. Os peixes palhaço apanhados na natureza estão expostos a várias situações de stress e mudanças bruscas contendo por vezes parasitas internos e externos.

O peixe palhaço é um bom exemplo do sucesso dos aquariófilos marinhos e investigadores científicos que têm procurado reproduzir em cativeiro a maior parte das espécies de peixes e invertebrados mantidas em aquário, dando a conhecer ao mundo a diversidade e importância dessas espécies e contribuindo para proteger esse habitat único e fantástico que é o recife de coral.

Ricardo Rodrigues (Janeiro 2002)

----------


## Gonçalo Machado

boas...
 :Admirado:  :Admirado:  :Admirado: 
Precisava que me desse uma informação por favor: eu tenho um aquario de agua doce e estava a pensar arranjar um pequeno de agua salgada apenas com um ou 2 peixes.Que tamanho de aquario e que o senhor aconselha para apenas um ou dois peixes pequenos (por exemplo o peixe palhaço com mais uma anemona ou duas)?
Obrigado
Cmpts.Gonçalo

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Gonçalo,

Queres transfomar o aq. de água doce num aq. de água salgada, quais são as dimensões do teu aquário? Possivelmente até dará para montares um nano-reef - designação comum para um aquário de recife muito pequeno em que é possível manter alguns corais e poucos peixes.

Para além do seguinte material aconselho-te vivamente a dares uma vista de olhos noutros tópicos em que os membros do fórum referem os vários passos na montagem do seu próprio aquário:

- Escumador,
- 2 cabeças motorizadas para circulação de água,
- Rocha viva,
- Areia viva ou Aragamax sugar-size,
- Projector HQI de 150W,
- Osmose inversa para produzires água doce pura (isenta de sais e cloro) para compensar a água que se evapora duariamente.

- Termostato e termômetro calculo que já exista no aq. de água doce.

Não te aconselho a teres anémonas, estas são difíceis de manter. Tens muitas espécies de corais disponíveis nas lojas. Para além da ajuda vinda do fórum é também conveniente procurares uma loja da tua confiança que te ajude nestes primeiros tempos.

Boa sorte.

----------


## Guilherme Garrido

Olá Ricardo!
Eu tenho um aqua de 200l e dentre alguns peixes, um ocellaris. Gostaria de saber se, colocando outro ocellaris eu poderia tentar criar esses peixes em meu aqua. O que devo fazer para conseguir cria-los?

guilherme_aquario@hotmail.com

----------


## Rui Damião

Ola Ricardo gostei muito do tópico tenho gosto preferencial pelos peixes palhaços com o texto aprendi um pouco mais. :tutasla:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Alô Guilherme,

Arranja outro ocellaris e alimenta-os bem até formarem um casal. Quando começarem a fazer posturas tens de arranjar maneira de retirar os alevins para uma maternidade ligada ao aquário onde estão os pais, manter a água com excelente qualidade a colocar alimento vivo regularmente. Como alimento vivo o mais fácil é cultivares rotíferos e para alimentar estes usar microalgas. E pronto, dito assim até parece fácil!

Obrigado Rui.

Boa sorte

----------


## Luis Rosa

Completo o artigo do Ricardo Rodrigues com um video da minha autoria.
Podem ver AQUI


Cumps

----------


## Caio Kurashiki

ola pessoal eu qria saber qual atemperatura adequada para o ocellaris   :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Caio Kurashiki

ola pessoal eu qria saber qual atemperatura adequada para o ocellaris   :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Caio Kurashiki

pessoal alguem sabe me responder a temperaturaideal pra o ocellaris , :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

25ºc /27ºc são temperaturas razoáveis para a sua manutenção

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas

Eu tenho dois e a temperatura do meu aquario varia entre os 25,5 e os 27°c e até à data não tenho tido muitos problemas.

Tenho-os há sensivelmente 2 meses e o único problema, é que ainda não arranjaram sítio para dormir!!!

----------


## Caio Kurashiki

obrigado pessoal ..  estou  para comprar um mas moro no Brasil e aqui a temperatura e mais alta pelo menos acho eu ... e meu aquario atemperatura varia de 29ºC a 30ºC :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

> obrigado pessoal ..  estou  para comprar um mas moro no Brasil e aqui a temperatura e mais alta pelo menos acho eu ... e meu aquario atemperatura varia de 29ºC a 30ºC



pois, assim vai ser complicado...

tens de começar a pensar em nventar um sistema de arrefecimento.....

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas ricardo

Bom topico, deixo aqui uma nota, quando vamos ao google em paginas escritas em portugues, e escrevemos o nome A. ocellaris ou outro tipo de peixes palhaços dados de cara com uma zona do reefforum que se chama identificaçao de especies, gostaria se saber qual é a tua disponibilidade de ajustar este texto e colocar la, pois informaçao a mais nunca fez mal a ninguem

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Olá a todos,

Aproveito este tópico para tirar uma pequena dúvida.

Quando um peixe palhaço é introduzido num aqua e fica a nadar à superfície (de um modo vigoroso/frenético) e passa a noite/manhã no mesmo local, será que é motivo de alarme?

Excesso de circulação não creio que seja e a aclimatização foi gradual.

Abraços e um bom Natal a todos,

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva

Tenho dois e quando os introduzi, um deles, ficou todo o dia e noite andado para cima e para baixo num dos cantos do aquario. No dia seguinte acalmou e até hoje não tive mais problemas.
Penso que seja uma fase de adaptação ao novo ambiente que é totalmente diferente daquele a que estava habituado.

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Raul,

Quando um peixe passa o dia/noite no mesmo local com uma natação pouco natural é porque está sob muito stress e isso é um motivo mais que suficiente para alarme. Tens mais algum Peixe palhaço no aquario?notaste alguma agressividade sobre peixe? Quais os outros habitantes do aquário?

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Borges Teixeira

Olá pessoal, será que alguém me sabe dizer onde arranjar peixes de boa qualidade e baratos?  :SbSourire:   não tenho muita confiança nas lojas, estou prestes a montar um aquário 100 x 50 x 50 e gostava de saber qual o material mais indicado como filtros tubagens, e onde poderia comprar a areia as algas, tudo isso, sou mesmo principiante. obrigado pela vossa compreensão.

----------


## António Vitor

comprar algas?

tenta ler o máximo procura e desenterra comentários antigos, há aqui toda a informação necessária alguma conflituosa, opiniões diversas...

tenta tu filtrares...e ganhares tu a tua opinião...

há coisas que todos concordam...
rocha viva e escumadores e muita luz (se for para corais)

não tens confiança naas lojas...tenho tido menos azares com doenças nos salgados que quando me iniciei nos plantados.

até os vendedores pelo alto preço dos espécimens os tratam melhor...
podes ter confiança...pelo menos nas lojas que costumo frequentar e que costumam anunciar aqui...

----------


## Márcio Carneiro

Olá pessoal, eu quero saber a diferença entre um macho e femea do peixe palhaço, será que alguem pode me ajudar??? :SbOk:

----------


## Luis Rosa

> Outra característica curiosa dos peixes palhaço é estes poderem mudar de sexo ao longo da sua vida. Inicialmente todos os indivíduos pertencem ao sexo masculino mas com o tempo o macho mais forte transforma-se em fêmea. Esta característica tem o nome de hermafroditismo protândrico. Nalgumas espécies, a fêmea atinge maiores dimensões que os machos  por exemplo em A. ocellaris e A. frenatus. 
> 
> Em aquário, os peixes palhaço podem conviver com a maior parte das espécies de peixes que existem no mercado, sendo de evitar aquelas que os podem confundir com uma refeição apetitosa, como por exemplo o peixe-dragão (Pterois sp.) e as moreias (Echidna sp., Gymnothorax sp. e Rhinomuraena sp.). A melhor companhia para um peixe palhaço é outro peixe palhaço da mesma espécie. Ao colocar no aquário dois indivíduos jovens de tamanho semelhante com o tempo formar-se-á um casal. Após estabelecido o casal é interessante observar o seu quotidiano no aquário: ambos escolhem um cantinho que será a sua casa, um local do aquário no qual permanecerão a maior parte do tempo, este local será protegido dos invasores a todo o custo; durante os períodos de alimentação a fêmea é a primeira a aparecer e a comer, enquanto o macho mais tímido come os restos. A maior parte dos casais, após algum tempo no aquário acabam por se reproduzir. O macho começa por limpar um determinado local do seu refúgio e em seguida a fêmea deposita aí os seus ovos que serão posteriormente fertilizados pelo macho. Neste caso é o macho que fica em casa a tomar conta dos ovos, nadando incansavelmente em seu redor de forma a arejá-los. Este arejamento impede que os ovos sejam atacados por fungos. Na natureza os ovos eclodem ao anoitecer e os alevins  nome dado às pequeníssimas larvas que saem dos ovos  nadam para a superfície atraídos pela luz da lua, ficando ao sabor das correntes e alimentando-se de plâncton  organismos microscópicos que vivem em suspensão nas águas oceânicas.
> 
> 
> Ricardo Rodrigues (Janeiro 2002)


Espero que ajude  :SbOk2:

----------


## Márcio Carneiro

> Espero que ajude


Obrigado Luis, ajudou muito, entao é so comprar dois e eles se ajeitam :SbSourire19:  
Agora, falando serio, se eu comprar dois adultos, realmente eles se ajeitam como macho e femea?
Abraço
Márcio

----------


## Luis Rosa

Sim depois de estabelecidos no aquairo, eles vão arranjar um canto para viverem... Depois irá começar a "guerra" para ver qual deles vai ser a femea. Mas só costuma acontecer quando eles são do mesmo tamanho, se houver diferenças de tamanho o maior é normalmente a femea!

Cumps

----------

